
Shake Shack founder: Tipping is 'one of the biggest hoaxes' - vivekmgeorge
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/shake-shack-founder-says-tipping-is-a-hoax-142228863.html?soc_src=social-sh&soc_trk=tw
======
vivekmgeorge
I always find it interesting (sad) how the industrial complex is always trying
to screw the avg worker.

